# Kings Moose



## Classe (Aug 15, 2007)

My Dog King worked this moose fore about 2h before I had a good shoot ,It took 3 rounds with my 7mm08rem before he droped I was really woried fore the dog when I saw him barking from behind ,I felt safe to shoot the shoots was taken from about 250meters and the 140 grain Rhino dident really expand in and exit hole just looked the same.
Whith that experiance I powered up with a sako 9,3x66.


----------



## flattop (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool pic and story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi and welcome to forum. please don't confuse us with meters, we are in the states.
How many yards is that??


----------



## Classe (Aug 15, 2007)

*250m*



buckbacks said:


> Hi and welcome to forum. please don't confuse us with meters, we are in the states.
> How many yards is that??



250 meters is about 273 yards


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2007)

Classe said:


> 250 meters is about 273 yards



thanks and congrats. did it have any horns?
was this recently killed?
when is your seasons?


----------



## Classe (Aug 15, 2007)

*kings moose*



buckbacks said:


> thanks and congrats. did it have any horns?
> was this recently killed?
> when is your seasons?



This one was a cow on our licens we have 2 big and 2 smale,the season is from october to januari this one  was shoot last october,


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow. Took the head clean off with a 7mm........


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, never heard of a moose dog before.  When does your season start and how long does it run for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats!! That`s some mighty purty woods in the background. Is your dog a Norwegian Elkhound?


----------



## LJay (Aug 15, 2007)

When are the steaks being sent over?????


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 15, 2007)

*Try to keep up Nick*



nicodemus said:


> Congrats!! That`s some mighty purty woods in the background. Is your dog a Norwegian Elkhound?



It's a Swedish Moose hound....


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 15, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> It's a Swedish Moose hound....




The Snakeman


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> It's a Swedish Moose hound....




I owe you.....................!!!! Just wait till the rondyvoo!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like a fun place to hunt.  Thanks for sharing the photo and story.

Hoss


----------



## Classe (Aug 16, 2007)

It's comon in sweden to drive moose with dog's! when I'm hunting alone with king I juse to trak the animals down with the dog,you knew then you read the dogs body languge,when you get close you turn the dog loose and let him search for him self;when you hear him bark you just sneak up and hope to get that shoot with out hurting the dog. You develop very strong bands with youre buddy
That's a hunt I thingk is exiting it's just you and youre dog. Cant beat that feeling when you sit next to the moose with cooffe in youre hand let the eat the heart,many of my byddys think I stupid to let the dog have that But he is the one doing the work..

classe


----------



## leo (Aug 16, 2007)

*Congrats again Classe*

sounds like an interesting hunt, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 16, 2007)

Your dog looks more like a wolf!!!  That is a big dog.  He probably could of took down that moose by himself and just had you as backup!!!  Nice moose to!  Keep sending pictures, love the landscape!


----------



## Classe (Aug 16, 2007)

The dog is a Jämnthund,he hunt brownbear and moose


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2007)

Great pics and story behind your hunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 16, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> It's a Swedish Moose hound....



Donnie,

That right there is one of the better comebacks I've seen here...............

Nic does say that paybacks are........well, you know.


----------



## K80 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great story, cool pics, and good looking dog.

Welcome to Woody's


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, Thanks for sharing your pics....
Really great lookin dog.....King is a very 
fitting name for him....


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 17, 2007)

Great pix ......

Thats next on my list , I want to take a moose ....


----------



## Elmo (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you ever hunted whitetail?


----------



## Classe (Aug 21, 2007)

No never! I would love to in the future! think that's amazing animal.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 21, 2007)

Classe said:


> It's comon in sweden to drive moose with dog's! when I'm hunting alone with king I juse to trak the animals down with the dog,you knew then you read the dogs body languge,when you get close you turn the dog loose and let him search for him self;when you hear him bark you just sneak up and hope to get that shoot with out hurting the dog. You develop very strong bands with youre buddy
> That's a hunt I thingk is exiting it's just you and youre dog. Cant beat that feeling when you sit next to the moose with cooffe in youre hand let the eat the heart,many of my byddys think I stupid to let the dog have that But he is the one doing the work..
> 
> classe




Great story, really enjoyed reading it


----------



## horsecreek (Aug 30, 2007)

cool way to getem...think the "o" is stuck on keyboard...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 30, 2007)

very cool! congrats to you and King on a fine hunt


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 31, 2007)

Classe, i googled "Jämnthund" for a translation into English to see if it is the equivelent to a Gray Wolf since thats what it looks like and i came up with very little in English...even when i selected only english in my preferences.  Do you breed these dogs or have a friend who does??


----------



## Classe (Aug 31, 2007)

No the 2 most comon Moose dog's in Sweden are Jämnthund and Gråhund. No I dont breed them I bought him. The are very easy to find here.I vill look in to it and send it over if I find info in english here at home.


----------



## Classe (Aug 31, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jämthund

Here is a link


----------



## Classe (Aug 31, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Elkhound

This dog is called gråhund in sweden


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 1, 2007)

Classe, thanks a lot man...i appreciate it!!  That is a cool looking dog and a nice moose....Congrats!!


----------



## Classe (Sep 8, 2007)

I found the pic Here is the the 3 shoot I took the first 2 shoots are tight and I did not get any raction!!! the moose just stod still so I took a third shoot high in the bow that shows. Then she flips over.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shooting Classe.  She was dead and didn't even know it.


----------

